# Def Tech 94 ceiling speakers



## superjpe (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with def tech 94 ceiling speakers? I have 5 mounted in my ceiling and am not really impressed. Was wondering if I could improve the sound if I build boxes over them in the attic space?:huh:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

According to this thread, "Don't put ANY speaker or sub that isn't specifically designed to be built in inside a cabinet or build it into a wall. You'll drastically change the response curve. The crossovers are specifically designed for a specific frontal area on the cabinet."

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/1819-general-no-nos-good-sound.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry to read you are not pleased with the performance of your Def Tech's. In Walls present a major acoustical challenge to even the most gifted Speaker Designer. While the WAF is off the charts, there is something to be lost when Speakers are Mounted In Wall.

I will say that I was shocked at how good Thiel's In Wall Speakers sounded, but are quite expensive and require fairly stout amplification. Speaking of that, what are you using to drive these Speakers?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## superjpe (Jan 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Sorry to read you are not pleased with the performance of your Def Tech's. In Walls present a major acoustical challenge to even the most gifted Speaker Designer. While the WAF is off the charts, there is something to be lost when Speakers are Mounted In Wall.
> 
> I will say that I was shocked at how good Thiel's In Wall Speakers sounded, but are quite expensive and require fairly stout amplification. Speaking of that, what are you using to drive these Speakers?
> ...


I am using the onkyo tx-nr808. Decent power for an AVR


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The TX-NR808 is not bad at all, but does not have the power of the older TX-SR805 which was a freak of nature.
The 805 was the only 800 Series that shared the same Amplifier Section as the model above it the TX-SR875 and was quite similar to the flagship TX-NR905. Moreover, the 805 was the only 800 Series that had a true THX Ultra 2 Amplifier Section. The TX-SR806 still carried the Certification, but should not have as it had a watered down Amplifier Section and weighed over 10 pounds less than the 805. All 800 Series since have been THX Select 2 Plus.

If your Room is large, you might want to consider adding an outboard Amplifier. With the fantastic Feature Set of the 808, adding a 5 Channel Amplifier might add a great deal. Even a 2 Channel Amplifier would take strain off the 808 and give more power to the Channels driven by the 808.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## superjpe (Jan 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The TX-NR808 is not bad at all, but does not have the power of the older TX-SR805 which was a freak of nature.
> The 805 was the only 800 Series that shared the same Amplifier Section as the model above it the TX-SR875 and was quite similar to the flagship TX-NR905. Moreover, the 805 was the only 800 Series that had a true THX Ultra 2 Amplifier Section. The TX-SR806 still carried the Certification, but should not have as it had a watered down Amplifier Section and weighed over 10 pounds less than the 805. All 800 Series since have been THX Select 2 Plus.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight, Jack.


----------

